# Anyone know of Suzanne Bunting?



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about Suzanne Bunting or her breeding practices, but I did just meet someone at the park who has two of her dogs. He has two apricot minis, one over-sized. They looked nice. He said they were high energy. I'll send you his contact info by IM.

I am very glad to hear that you do not want to buy from someone who keeps their dogs kenneled. I hope that you will stick to that requirement and find out how many dogs the breeder has and how the parent dogs are treated. No need for parent dogs to be suffering just so that their owners can produce a lot of poodle puppies. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not familiar with her either - but sounds like you have a good idea what to look for. I'd also encourage you to check out rescues. I know in my area there are always mini and toy poodles that need good homes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

